# What To Get



## katierox-21 (Apr 17, 2005)

i have an old tank in my garages its like a 10 or 15 tops i would like to get it running again what type of fish should be purchased that are easy to take care of ...? i would also like to purchase a few different types..any suggesttions with what goies well together?\


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

what about some neon tetras or some cory catfish. Theyre easy to take care of and stay pretty small.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Better check if the silicons are still in good shape.
10 neon tetras and 5 amano shrimps would be fine, or 1 betta and maybe 12 ruby tetras.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

1 fancy goldfish but not fantails. orandas may work no matter what you say osteoporoosi


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Goldfish don't go in tanks that small. A 30 gallon may hold 1 goldie depending on type.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would have to agree with oste on this one too... no goldfish. too messy + too big = too much work
What about a gourami for a centerpiece fish?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Cherry barbs! I love cherry barbs. 
You should get a gourami, or a betta for a centerpiece and some cherry barbs.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

everyone say goldfish are to messy. i have never vacumed my goldfish's gravel ever do you want to know why theres nothing there. My goldfish is messy but he swifts and cleans his gravel so all i do is switch the filter media. its the easiest fish to mantian that i own.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hard to believe fishboy! I have had goldfish before and they are possibly the worst fish for waste. You want to talk about low waste fish, look at most tetras, very low bioload.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

In my almost-local fish shop (about 15 miles away) they have a tank with several female bettas in it, along with some other fish. The female bettas are nice: they have the same wonderful colors that the males do, just with shorter fins. I may be different from most people, but I actually don't think that the extra-long fins of the males look all that good, they just look unnatural to me. So I'd put in a couple of female bettas, and then some other things to add even more color. Neon tetras or cherry barbs would be nice, colorful, small fish to keep with the bettas. (Usually cherry barbs don't impress me, but the cherry barbs in that shop were just amazing -- it's the first time I've actually seen cherry-colored cherry barbs, they are usually black & white...) Or emerald catfish, which are like corydoras, except quite brightly colored.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

About the cherry barbs, feed them color enhancing flakes. I feed mine OSI Vivid Color, and they are very bright.


----------

